# Chainlink Surge



## Dawn Pennis (Jul 20, 2020)

So these past 2 weeks Chainlink's value has gone from $4.85 to a peak of $8.64 and has been dropping ever since. There have been talks of a correction but a retard might think it is a good time to buy since "It's bound to go up, we're in corona times, baby".
I'm skeptical about LINK, I remember when it was getting shit on a while back in most crypto communities being considered one of the weakest primary alt-coins.
I don't own any but I'm on the fence whether I should hop on the shit train.

What do you think? What are your opinions on Chainlink in general?






Don't fucking ">Yahoo finance" me


----------



## Självlysande SÄPO Blatte (Jul 20, 2020)

Do it fag. Buy high, sell low.


----------



## HarveyMC (Jul 20, 2020)

Literally what would warrant such a sharp increase in its value? I don't touch shit coins, nor am I markets analyst, but this literally looks like a textbook bubble.


----------



## Dawn Pennis (Jul 20, 2020)

Självlysande SÄPO Blatte said:


> Do it fag. Buy high, sell low.


I mean, you are talking to the same guy who bought Ripple...


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Jul 20, 2020)

HeyItsHarveyMacClout said:


> Literally what would warrant such a sharp increase in its value? I don't touch shit coins, nor am I markets analyst, but this literally looks like a textbook bubble.



I am 100% certain there has been an insane jump in demand as municipalities have to figure out how to keep people out of ruined/damaged buildings and consumers in the suburbs watched peaceful protestors march around destroying everything.

I know a guy who installs fence and he has been busier than he has ever been. People who have had rotting fences for a decade are having them redone suddenly.

That is anecdotal of course but I suspect it holds up nationwide.

It is absolutely a bubble but a pretty good one if you got in at $5.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 20, 2020)

HeyItsHarveyMacClout said:


> Literally what would warrant such a sharp increase in its value? I don't touch shit coins, nor am I markets analyst, but this literally looks like a textbook bubble.


speculation, possibly combined with people deliberately trying to pump it


----------



## WeeGee (Jul 21, 2020)

This is like the third chainlink thread, how many do we need.


----------



## twozero (Jul 22, 2020)

What is the actual function (is there one?) of the LINK token? Seems second only to XRP in terms of how hard it gets shilled.


----------



## Begemot (Jul 22, 2020)

WeeGee said:


> This is like the third chainlink thread, how many do we need.


Until Sergey Nazarov physically manifests from thin air and sodomises you until you prolapse, sweetie...

*Sigh* looks like my betting on telcoin
n was a mistake, huh?


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jul 22, 2020)

Wait, what the fuck? I bought some for a meme and now I made over a 500% return on my investment.


----------



## HumanHive (Jul 22, 2020)

>actually falling for get rich quick schemes
We all know how this song and dance goes. Just don’t be the retard who is left holding the bag.


----------



## HunterHearstHelmsley (Jul 26, 2020)

twozero said:


> What is the actual function (is there one?) of the LINK token? Seems second only to XRP in terms of how hard it gets shilled.



It LINKS smart contracts like ETHEREUM CONTRACTS to OFF-CHAIN data sources. It serves as a NETWORK within which  data is AGGREGATED and a CONSENSUS is comed to. Data providers front a BOND & get PAID for providing ACCURATE, TIMELY DATA  which conforms to the CONSENSUS or FINED for failing to do so. The LINK token is the TOKEN in which these PAYMENTS, FINES, and BONDS are denominated in.


----------



## Coster (Jul 28, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Wait, what the fuck? I bought some for a meme and now I made over a 500% return on my investment.


I read "$1000 EOY" unironically, bought in at $2, and just cashed out right before it dipped below $8. Feels real nice seeing it having gone down a full dollar since.


----------

